# Medidas de chapas normalizadas para transformadores



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2009)

Buscando con mi Amigo el Sr.: Google solo pude encontrar una pequeña planilla con las medidas de las chapas normalizadas para la confección de transformadores y de 1 sola de las normas de medidas vigentes (Son 4).

En resumen necesito la misma planilla pero de todas las normas y con todas las laminaciones habituales (Medidas).

Gracias y Saludos (o viceversa)


----------



## Cacho (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo
Ninguna de estas es demasiado completa, pero responden a dos normas distintas hasta donde me parece.

http://www.aurover.com.ar/clconline/conscalctraf.htm#1 (click en "Ver Tabla")
http://www.anser.com.ar/transformadores.htm (la tablita está cerca de la mitad, más incompleta que la anterior)

En esa hay un programita de cálculo de transformadores también, no sé qué tan útil sea, pero quizá sirva para algo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Fogonazo
> Ninguna de estas es demasiado completa,.......


Te agradezco y aclaro, no hay ningún programa que me satisfaga en su totalidad, por lo que me decidí a hacerme el mio propio, para eso el pedido.

Saludos y Gracias (Nuevamente)


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 6, 2009)

Te dejo una que usé haber si sirve... no está completo pero tiene varias laminaciones.

Ah y te encargamos ese soft eh! jeje

Saludos


----------



## Timbk (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola, Cacho ojo que en ese programita que posteas hay algunas medidas de laminaciones que estan mal  por ejemplo la 192.
Fogonazo hiciste el soft para calculo ?, encontraste alguna tabla?, se que hay unas tablas(en papel) con las laminaciones y la potencia aproximada que le podes sacar , para hacer cálculos rapidos, pero no encuentro nada en la web.


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 29, 2011)

aca dejo tablas mas yapa promocion de fin de semana


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

El problema en mi país (PERÚ) solo venden láminas para trafos monofásicos en fracción de pulgadas (3/4", 7/8", 1", etc) veo que todas las normativas son en mm y los cálculos también; habrá alguna norma y programa para calcular trafos con esas medidas en fracciones de pulgada? se los agradecería enormemente!!


----------

